# DCC install insulating tape info



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCC installs are made easier with the proper tape, most use what they have around, Electrical Tape, Masking tape, scotch tape.
All of these have qualities that make them inadequate to do the job properly.
This is truly important to the N and Z crowd that need it as thin as possible! 
There is a type of tape for electronics that works perfectly all the way around!
They are polymide (Kaptan) Tapes
Very high electrical impedance(excellent insulators),1,000,000 mega ohms
Dielectric Strength, 8000volts, almost spark proof 
Can with stand high temp changes without releasing or melting.​Lows of (-269°C (-452°F)) Highs of (400°C (752°F)).
It leaves no residue, also makes it great for masking paint work.
1 mill thick about a 1/4 of normal scotch tape
High strength backing provides superior resistance to puncture and tear
Is an Insulation for Transformers, Motors and Coils

Polyester Tapes
High electrical impedance(good insulators),800,000 mega ohms
Can with stand high temp changes without releasing or melting.
Highs of (400°C (752°F)).
It leaves no residue, also makes it great for masking paint work.
3.3 mill's thick 
Thick High strength backing provides superior resistance to puncture and tear and wear, Great for slip surfaces!

You can buy them on line for fairly cheap. One roll will probably last you a life time of use.:thumbsup:
If you prefer not to spring for a bunch of it just send me a Self Addressed Envelope NO STAMP and 3 Dollars US Or Canadian (yep I'll take both) Per Type of tape, to the address on my website and I'll send you enough to keep you busy for a while. This is not meant as a sale just helping out a fellow modeler! I've Got Thousands of feet of it!!
Good Modeling


----------

